# ASA Newberry, FL Feb 3 - 5



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2012)

Who is going?

What class you shooting?


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll be there!  K45 of course


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 19, 2012)

The LCA crew will be there. 

I will in Young Adult.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 19, 2012)

Im going, gona try open  c


----------



## dmedd (Jan 19, 2012)

I made my room reservations today. I'm not sure which class yet.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Room reservations done and registered for Hunter and team shoot today!

Although I have no class!  Hehehe


----------



## rank bull (Jan 20, 2012)

leavin out friday afternoon shootin open b


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 20, 2012)

Me and the wife headed down on friday I'm still shooting open B and she'll be shooting womens hunter can't wait!!!


----------



## rjseniorpro (Jan 20, 2012)

*Asa*

leaving Wednesday AM, pulling camper, Senior pro


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 20, 2012)

Leaving Friday.. EARLY AM....Senior Open


----------



## watermedic (Jan 20, 2012)

See you there!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 20, 2012)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make Fla.....daughter is on a traveling cheer squad....guess when the first competition is......


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2012)

The wife are leaving Fri noon see yall on the open B range Sat am.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thinking about going down to observe.  Never been to one before.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2012)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Thinking about going down to observe.  Never been to one before.



It's like a local shoot 10x bigger. Take your bow.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 22, 2012)

By all means if you go down take your bow. Because when you get down there and see everyone shooting you will get really board watching and you will want to shoot.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 22, 2012)

Me and some of the guys from BowhuntersSupply are going to head that way Friday morning, and most of us are going to be shooting in the Unlimited class


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 22, 2012)

Not going to make it this year.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2012)

Silver Mallard said:


> Not going to make it this year.



You could if you wanted to.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 22, 2012)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Thinking about going down to observe.  Never been to one before.



You will have a blast Clyde. Definitely take your bow!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 23, 2012)

dmedd said:


> You will have a blast Clyde. Definitely take your bow!



Can I just tag along and shoot for the heck of it without competing, or do I have to pay the entry fee and all?  Might be a stupid question, but like I said, I've never been before.  One way or the other I have plans to go on Saturday.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 24, 2012)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Can I just tag along and shoot for the heck of it without competing, or do I have to pay the entry fee and all?  Might be a stupid question, but like I said, I've never been before.  One way or the other I have plans to go on Saturday.



They may let you pay a small fee and shoot the practice range or the Sims known distance range if you are shooting around 280 fps plus 3% I think. I'm not exactly sure how it will work if you aren't shooting the tournament. Give the ASA office a call at 770-795-0232. They can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 26, 2012)

Got my registration card in the mail yesterday. Shootin Hunter class and startin on target#8. I hope this isn't sign of where my arrow will be staying all weekend. But hey, I guess it could of been 5. 


Headin down Thursday night gonna shoot Team shoot on Friday and get some warm up in. Good luck to all that's going. Hope to see Ga well represented and showin out!


----------



## BigJR (Jan 26, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Got my registration card in the mail yesterday. Shootin Hunter class and startin on target#8. I hope this isn't sign of where my arrow will be staying all weekend. But hey, I guess it could of been 5.
> 
> 
> Headin down Thursday night gonna shoot Team shoot on Friday and get some warm up in. Good luck to all that's going. Hope to see Ga well represented and showin out!



haha i am on target 5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badcompany (Jan 26, 2012)

well be sure to introduce yourself JR cause im on target 5 myself


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm on stake 9 open B 
What stake yall??


----------



## t8ter (Jan 27, 2012)

T8 the Ritch n 2 moons b leaving daylight Friday!


----------



## cliff from jax (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anybody herd about the pop up range that is going to be there its alot of fun bring your huntin set up i shot it with my 3D rig kinda tough but load of fun


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not going to make Florida. Just got a new job and it just isn't in the cards this yr. I will make the next one. I will make atleast 4 this yr.Byall have fun and be safe!


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Me and my wife leaving early friday haven't made reservations yet but k 45im if I find a good cheap place


----------



## blackout (Feb 1, 2012)

Leaving out at 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## Buckin07 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yo any one want a room to stay in got an extra bed and you can ride just need some help with the room at most sixty if u can


----------



## GaBear (Feb 3, 2012)

Wish I was Going.... You Guys Shoot um up. and Don't forget about us Po Folks having to set at home. Post up some scores when you get a chnace and let the home folks know whats going on.


----------



## t8ter (Feb 3, 2012)

Shot practice range today.Me n Richie couldn't buy a 12.Although Jay shot about 15 of em and to beat all with my old bow.Barry drew a bad team on team shoot .He had Justin Bethal and Dave cousins on his team.lol!He said Cousins was an ok shot.He was pretty impressed with the 14 he shot at 49.5 yards


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 3, 2012)

The weather here is awesome aside from a little wind. Nice and warm and dry today. Did get to flail at the practice bags a while today and patterned like #8 shot out of a improved cylinder choke tube. But then settled down a bit and got em all back grouped tight. Was fortunate enough to be on a 2nd place Team today on Range W. Lookin forward to great shooting over the next 2 days.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Went down to Newberry yesterday and really enjoyed myself.   Got to meet DMedd, super nice guy.  Met Burley Hall and Phil McCoy from Carbon Express, Levi Morgan, Tim Gillingham and many others were there.  I should have worn a shirt with "GON" it so folks would say "hello".


----------



## dmedd (Feb 5, 2012)

It was nice to meet you also Clyde. Bring your bow and have even more fun next time.


----------



## Tadder (Feb 6, 2012)

*Asa fla.*

Sam and Mckenzie had a blast in Newberry this wkend.MCKENZIE placed 7th in Eagle Trophy and Sam placed 3rd in Youth Boys. Mckenzie's still talk about Levi Morgan and Samanth. WHEN we got them home and in bed late they both were wishing that Fla. shoot wasn't over But,Fla.'s in the books we'll save up for the next ASA shoot we can make,until the they'll be shooting NGA EVERWKEND we can. Thanks too all that had a part in all the fun in NEWBERRY GREAT JOB ASA.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 6, 2012)

sam is a killa


----------

